# New House, New Garage



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well after months and months of searching we finally found and bought a new house and it has a little bonus of having a double garage. Going from no garage to this you could say I'm a little bit excited. Anyway been torn in about it ever since we got the keys I never got any pictures before I started clearing out rubbish but it wasn't to bad just some randomly placed cabinets and a horrible toilet in the corner to get rid off.

So far I've cleared all the rubbish, fitted 6 new 5ft strip lights in the ceiling 2 x 1m cabinets fitted with more on the way and yesterday I painted the floor. More pics to follow later today.

Still to do, Re-paint walls in white, get rid of metal workbench. Fit cabinets and workbench with gloss grey doors. Then get the cars in and enjoy polishing whenever I want.:buffer:

Garage size 6.8m x 5.6m:lol:

here is a few pics i have so far will update later today


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks good, can't wait to see more progress pics.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

That is going to be epic !! Nice space there


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Good space that. I'll be in the same boat as you in a couple of months and can't wait. Look forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is few more snaps,

Floor painted


Lighting


Here is a drawing of my cabinets and work space that will be along the back wall still giving plenty room around the cars.


Ive painted the rear wall where the cabinets will be and will get the other given a couple coats at the start of the week. I have all the cabinets bought and will be recieving the doors on Friday hopefully will have everything waiting ready to just screw them on. Then i will just be a case of filling it with all my detailing gear that is currently in my girlfriends dads garage.

Hopefully get the cars in and detailed soon too. Its been a while.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

My wife would sooooo divorce me if I had that garage


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

I mist admit ive spent more time in there than i have the house to be honest. The only thing ive unpacked in a week is my clothes i still have a few boxes that need to be done but garage comes first!! Lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

If that workbench has a metal top, don't ditch it - it'll come in handy for hammering or even welding on in the future. Wish I had one, or space for one.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

I cant weld and dont need anything that heavy duty. Its leaving tomorrow


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

A double garage lucky you i have a garage but i can't get my car in it.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job so far and like your garage floor what did you use?

Interested as we also moved last year and the garage needs a bit of work with decent lighting and the floor definitely needs painting but other jobs have stopped me from getting it done


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

stevier32 said:


> i cant weld and dont need anything that heavy duty. Its leaving tomorrow


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Excellent space there. Happy days.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

IanG said:


> Nice job so far and like your garage floor what did you use?
> 
> Interested as we also moved last year and the garage needs a bit of work with decent lighting and the floor definitely needs painting but other jobs have stopped me from getting it done


It was 2 pack epoxy paint from ebay, used about 10ltr to cover the while floor. Worked out at £70 for 10ltrs easy to mix was a pain to apply only coz my floor is all lumps n bumps. It took a while to dry but will see how it works out in a couple days when i finally get the cars in

This stuff http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-PACK-EPOX...ARIOUS-SIZES-COLOURS-/331613121373?nav=SEARCH


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

I would love something like this, unfortunately I dont think my first home is going to be that big haha


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Mini update, waiting for my door front to finish of the cabinets they will be here on Friday.

Finished painting the walls, 2 coats of smooth white paint, then covered some exterior vents with some white internal cover just to make the place a bit neater. Once the painting was done i cleared away all the excess crap that was lying about and got rid of more rubbish.

Will post more pics on friday when my cabinets and bench will be completed.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me jealous, :argie:, wish I had a garage that big, enjoy fella, it's looking really good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is coming along nicely!


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah looks great, finally got both cars in for the first time tonight

Friday will be good to get all my door fronts on and it will look more finished. Then it will be around a month before any more progress as back to work again.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

turbosnoop said:


> My wife would sooooo divorce me if I had that garage


I wouldn't care if mine did divorce me for a space like that. At least she'd stop moaning about my detailing gear every where .
Nice job so far mate subbed 
Daz


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Cars spent there first night sleeping in the garage. Took couple snaps this morning of my car and available space.

Will be able to reverse a bit further back then get the car in at an angle to give more space for detailing. Away to get its first wash in a while today so will get some snaps once its in its detailing position&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;






Really chuffed with the space around the car. Cant wait to get detailing again its been a while.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

thats a great space and you've done a great job with it!

Enjoy now that's the main thing


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am jealous. I'd love any garage let alone a big double one like that.

One day...one day.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice space



StevieR32 said:


> [/URL]


Did you filed these holes before painting? If you I would still fill them and you only need to point that part.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bero said:


> Nice space
> 
> Did you filed these holes before painting? If you I would still fill them and you only need to point that part.


No i havent filled them in yet its on my list to do.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well got the car washed today and can reverse it into the garage and get it turned at an angle for full access all round the car. Brilliant i love this space now.







Also took 20mins out whilst cleaning as guy was round to install my new Broadband, up to BT Infinity 2 now took a before and after speed test.



Happy days, Right back to cleaning!!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

That's an awesome space.
Looks great


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top garage in there !


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Right fair update today, BnQ van turned up at 7:30 with my doors and larder panels so been in there all day getting things sorted out.

Remaining units built and all fixed in place, doors fitted, last but of work bench cut n all painted in black. Thats pretty much it for today, absolutly pooped now so chilling like a villan!








Gave the wife a lift earlier on for a night out n the Golf finally hit 30,000miles today not bad really had it over 18months now and got it with 15000miles on it. Not relevant to the garage at all just thought id mention it..lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Love the calendar, and the rest is great too :thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

The garage is coming together nicely. Nice Ed35 too


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

What a space you have there mate, that is like a dream come true for me. Cracking looking golf also. Enjoy


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Cheers, the golf is looking better now, been neglected for last few months but its just been given a quick details to tidy it up again looking like a detailers car again.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Finally the units are finished bot my plinths this morning so now all finished off. really does tidy along the bottom of the units.




That should be me finished in the garage for the time being. just conpemtlating getting my up n over door changed to match the other side and some electrics done and that should do for now.


----------



## RAPS3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Haha the garage is 'never' finished...

I've been working on mine for 7 years now and it's still now 100% complete


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks mighty fine what is the golf is it a limited Gti


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks awesome, I've just moved in to a new house and have gone from a single to a double garage and its awesome washed the car in the rain this afternoon then drove in to garage to finish off. What ever the weather i can detail the car day and night


----------



## tenelitebrains (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks awesome, love the 'garage munchies' tin! :lol:


----------



## mctdog (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice. The units really finish it all off.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> Looks mighty fine what is the golf is it a limited Gti


Yeah it's an edition 35.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

RAPS3 said:


> Haha the garage is 'never' finished...
> 
> I've been working on mine for 7 years now and it's still now 100% complete


Yeah I'm sure in the future I will look into boarding the caulking but for now it's fine also want to get the PVC tiles for the floor but it's a big space so will cost over a grand and got other things to sort out first. For now it will do


----------



## RAPS3 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've had the same thoughts over the last few years. 

Just as I think - yep done- I then think 'but what if I just ' and on the saga continues. 

Keeps me off the sofa though


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Great read! Looks a really nice space, do you have any heaters for the winter?


----------



## lejenko (May 20, 2012)

Great progress with this bud. I love the look of the units I'm at the stage of my build to think about a few units.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

lejenko said:


> Great progress with this bud. I love the look of the units I'm at the stage of my build to think about a few units.


Depending on what your looking for if you don't want anything to heavy duty. Mine are just from BnQ you can walk out the door with the cabinets as they have most in stock. The bench is basically just 1 8x4 sheet of 25mm MDF its around £30 a sheet and had them cut it to 600mm wide to fit the top of the cabinets.


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> Great read! Looks a really nice space, do you have any heaters for the winter?


Once the polishing arm gets up to speed then no need for heaters. :lol:

I have a couple in the loft I will stick on for an hour or so before working in there but shouldn't be too bad.


----------

